# Tiger Shrimp releasing eggs



## Aqua Essentials (30 Jul 2008)

Very cool


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Jul 2008)

The shrimplets are so small! Nice vid


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jul 2008)

Blimey, I wonder how long it took them to get that video!!

Looks like a hell of a lot of work for the mother too.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jul 2008)

Looks great, I just had my Red Cherries release the shrimplets too and my CRS are carrying eggs  can't wait


----------



## thebullit (1 Aug 2008)

fantastic video mate, being trying to catch my cherry's and crystals release there young but alway miss them grrrrrrrr well done.


----------

